# TiVo Genie and Firefox 6 issues



## yingwee (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi,

has anyone else been getting issues with TiVo Genie not working with Firefox 6 ?
I have tried it on PCs and Macs and it get the same result where the menu buttons (eg Primetime, days of the week) do not work. The CPU utilisation goes to 50% and does not work. Inspection of the error console shows:

Error: this.slider is undefined
Source File: htp://genie.mytivo.com.au/js/scripts.js?v4
Line 706

The problem does not occur when using Internet Explorer 8 (IE8)


----------



## sfalvey (Feb 26, 2004)

Can't say I've seen this. I'm using Firefox 7 on a Mac and its working just fine.

Are you using any interesting plugins to firefox?


----------



## yingwee (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks. As you suggested, the problem does not exist after upgrading to Firefox 7.


----------



## ArthurKukri (Nov 24, 2011)

After three hours of trying to figure this out on my own, a quick google search brings me here and shows me the solution. Maybe I should have done that in the first place. Sigh. 

I was holding off on upgrading because whenever I do, a lot of the extensions and add-ons break because they are not optimized to work with the newer version.


----------



## nelin (Dec 6, 2011)

I too had been having quite some problems with the CPU utilization going high while getting Tivo Genie to work with Firefox version 6. This issue had been reported by both Windows as well as Mac users. However, I got the issue resolved once I updated to Firefox version 8.I would like to know how we could benefit from using dedicated server ? any takes on it?


----------

